# [font] parametrage systeme suite changement ecran

## jotake

Bonjour, 

Je viens de changer mon écran. Je suis passé d'un 19" (1440x900) à un 23" (1920x1080).

Il me faut maintenant paramétrer mon système pour ne pas devoir aller consulter mon ophtalmo tous les 2 jours... 

J'utilise XFCE 4.8 comme windows manager et que des application GTK.

Je lance mon serveur X via la commande "startx".

J'ai plus ou moins réussi à configurer quelque chose de correct, cependant à force de changer constamment de thème, de font, de taille de police etc dans le but de trouver la configuration me convenant le mieux, mes yeux trouve toutes les configurations soit trop "grosses", soit trop "petites" etc...  qu'en pensez-vous ? 

Quelqu'un dans la salle est-il un peu dans mon cas, c'est à dire, XFCE avec des applis GTK exclusive ? si oui, peut-il me donner sa config, pour que je compare.

Sinon, l'endroit ou il me reste encore le plus de travail est sur Firefox. Depuis si je n'attribue pas une taille "minimum" de police, certains truc sont vraiment illisible... alors qu'avant je n'avais pas ce souci. Je vous joins d'ailleurs quelques capture d'écran pour juger. Quelqu'un a t'il une solution pour configurer ce fichu Firefox pour afficher des polices propres et lisible ! j'ai d'ailleurs toujours beaucoup de mal à le configurer correctement ce navigateur...

Merci par avance. 

http://ompldr.org/vZDJlbw

http://ompldr.org/vZDJlcA

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Esaie de changer le DPI, soit via xorg.conf, soit des paramètres d'affichage de ton gestionnaire de bureaux.

----------

## jotake

J'ai forcé le DPI à 98x98 via le fichier de conf de xorg car j'ai lu ici même que c'était la configuration "idéale" !

Faut que j'essaie de le faire varier pour voir...

----------

## jotake

Bonjour, je me permet de remonter le topic. 

Après avoir joué sur le DPI (DPI = 9 :Cool:  j'arrive à avoir une configuration du bureau XFCE relativement homogène.

Il me reste à trouver une configuration "correcte" de firefox mon navigateur web principal.

A l'heure actuel il est configuré au niveau font de la sorte d'avoir une fonte minimum de "12", sinon tout est trop petit, et mes pauvres yeux ont du mal... alors qu'auparavant je n'étais pas obligé de spécifier une taille de font minimum.

Comment est configuré cette partie sur vos machine ?

----------

